# Do Golf Mk3 pads have the squealing metal replacement warning?



## frisky_zissou (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm wondering if Golf Mk3 pads have that small metal clip which when approaching the end of the brake life, make contact on the rotor and squeal? As seen here:









My previous car had them and my current brakes look low on material. Problem is that I'm low on money until at least 2 weeks away. So mostly checking to see if my car is safe haha. Thank you all.:beer:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

frisky_zissou said:


> I'm wondering if Golf Mk3 pads have that small metal clip which when approaching the end of the brake life, make contact on the rotor and squeal? As seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the brand. I do know that there is the shims wich I never intall. Check DJR's website and see if he mentions it.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/index.htm


----------



## frisky_zissou (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The picture was obviously something else but they must forbit linking. im glad you got the idea anyway. DJR mentions the shims you speak of. Thank you.
Tom.


----------

